# IMAX Presentation - D-Day 1944



## cupper (1 Sep 2014)

Went to the Air and Space Museum Annex at Dulles yesterday and saw a very interesting presentation at the IMAX theater on D-Day.

I was particularly impressed with how well they covered the Canadian contribution to the operation.

It's about 45 minutes long, a combination of CGI, animation and live acting. Some stunning visuals in flyovers of the area. Covers the entire Normandy Campaign from conception through to the closing of the Falaise Gap. They even discuss Dieppe.

http://www.dday-normandy1944.com/intro/


----------

